# new knitters in south jersey



## lorraine magee

Hi are there any knitters in south jersey


----------



## SuzDanna

Where about in s jersey? I live In trenton


----------



## bearland53

Crochet - Galloway, NJ


----------



## darknits

Monmouth County...Freehold


----------



## RandyPandy

YES! Here I am in Cherry Hill!!!! I'd love to know where you shop for yarn. I just got back from MA and fell in love with the yarn shop in Hingham! Do we have any great shops here?


----------



## ICE

lorraine magee said:


> Hi are there any knitters in south jersey


Where? We are in V'town (Vincentown)......
ICE in NJ


----------



## ICE

rebrenner31 said:


> YES! Here I am in Cherry Hill!!!! I'd love to know where you shop for yarn. I just got back from MA and fell in love with the yarn shop in Hingham! Do we have any great shops here?


There is one in Mt. Holly - High Street "Woolbearers".
www.woolbearers.com
Used to be one in the center of Moorestown on Main Street.
Forgot the name, but the lady has been there for ages. I know it is still there. She used to have unusual hours. If I remember the name i'll send it to you on this site. OK?

I rarely visit them anymore . I need a scooter to get around.
Not their fault, stores are NOT arranged for us whom need help to get around. Bummer!
ICE in NJ


----------



## CarolJLF

I'm across the river from Trenton, in Bucks County, PA


----------



## lorraine magee

hi all i am in landisville. my friend had a shop in philly.when she closed,i bought a lot of yarn.there is a place in cape may. i think it,s called fiber arts. i go to maine.i buy at pattern works,they send me a catalog but i like to see what i am buying. i bought kits from annie,s attic,i was not thrilled.but i had bought yarn and ok with it . i guess it is better to buy the pattern and yarn seperate.happy knitting ps to the lady with the scotter i have the same problem. thank god i still have my hands


----------



## nannygoat

I am in South Jersey also, google yarn shops in South Jersey.


----------



## marafish

rebrenner31 said:


> YES! Here I am in Cherry Hill!!!! I'd love to know where you shop for yarn. I just got back from MA and fell in love with the yarn shop in Hingham! Do we have any great shops here?


South Jersey - used to be called West Jersey back in colonial days. I live in Moorestown. The Yarn Barn is on Main St and has parking. I do not recommend it, as the prices seem high and the owner is not welcoming. I have heard negative comments about the yarn shop in Haddonfield (on Haddon Ave). There is an interesting shop in Collingswood which has both beading and yarn stuff. There is an A.C. Moore near the Moorestown Mall and a JoAnn's in a shopping center with Target, Wegman's etc near 295 and Roue 38.


----------



## Tristy

You Who!!

From Salem County, NJ - as far south on the west side as you can get!


----------



## ICE

marafish said:


> rebrenner31 said:
> 
> 
> 
> YES! Here I am in Cherry Hill!!!! I'd love to know where you shop for yarn. I just got back from MA and fell in love with the yarn shop in Hingham! Do we have any great shops here?
> 
> 
> 
> South Jersey - used to be called West Jersey back in colonial days. I live in Moorestown. The Yarn Barn is on Main St and has parking. I do not recommend it, as the prices seem high and the owner is not welcoming. I have heard negative comments about the yarn shop in Haddonfield (on Haddon Ave). There is an interesting shop in Collingswood which has both beading and yarn stuff. There is an A.C. Moore near the Moorestown Mall and a JoAnn's in a shopping center with Target, Wegman's etc near 295 and Roue 38.
Click to expand...

Yarn Barn! Never had problem with the service. Prices seem normal. Just do not go there anymore because it is not possible to "navigate" my small scooter!
Did NOT like Woolbearers in Mt. Holly for the same reason AND they have a lot of 1(one) skein yarns. To order takes forever, a minimum of 10 wks. I buy from Jimmy Beans Wool in Reno Nevada. Great selection, fast deliveries, very friendly help.
JimmyBeansWool.com.
Do not like the yarns and selections in ACMoore or Michael's. They only sell Acrylics.
Ingrid in Vtown


----------



## floss18

Hi Lorraine,
I live in Shamong, NJ. Burlington County and shop for yarn at Woolbearers in Mt. Holly. We have a camper in Ocean County and when down there I love to visit Fiber Arts in Cape May. Very pleasant and helpful people. The owner's daughter is a designer who offers patterns for sale in the shop. She also represents a yarn company. They have a web site.
Medford used to have a yarn shop as did Cherry Hill. They are no longer in business. We also have AC Moore and Michaels in our area as does Rio Grande near Wildwood.


----------



## floss18

Hi Lorraine,
I live in Shamong, NJ. Burlington County and shop for yarn at Woolbearers in Mt. Holly. We have a camper in Ocean County and when down there I love to visit Fiber Arts in Cape May. Very pleasant and helpful people. The owner's daughter is a designer who offers patterns for sale in the shop. She also represents a yarn company. They have a web site.
Medford used to have a yarn shop as did Cherry Hill. They are no longer in business. We also have AC Moore and Michaels in our area as does Rio Grande near Wildwood.


----------



## DotS

I'm across the river in Easton, PA. There's a beautiful yarn shop in Bethlehem called the Knitter's Edge and another shop in Nazareth called Kraemer Yarns.
Good luck yarn shopping Both shops have websites.


----------



## lorraine magee

HI floss i have been to acmoore but they don,t have a good selection. michaels always seems to have less yarn then i need.I,m not sure when i went to the one in cherry hill,but i was not happy about the service. Iguess i was used to yarn and things [that was the one in philly]pearl was friendly and helpful,as i see a pattern i like and have to fit it to me. thank you for the info i thought there was a hidden shop somewhere ha ha happy knitting


----------



## ICE

floss18 said:


> Hi Lorraine,
> I live in Shamong, NJ. Burlington County and shop for yarn at Woolbearers in Mt. Holly. We have a camper in Ocean County and when down there I love to visit Fiber Arts in Cape May. Very pleasant and helpful people. The owner's daughter is a designer who offers patterns for sale in the shop. She also represents a yarn company. They have a web site.
> Medford used to have a yarn shop as did Cherry Hill. They are no longer in business. We also have AC Moore and Michaels in our area as does Rio Grande near Wildwood.


Hi, I'm in Vtown. Practically next door! Our daughter just bought a house in Shamong.
Like to know your impression of Woolbearers?  The people in the shop were NOT very friendly, nor helpful. Perhaps because they did not like my scooter in their store, but, since I need it to get around. alas I have no choice. I did see some lovely yarns, but most had only 1 skein and they told me to order it, I would have to wait a min. of 6 to 10 wks. or perhaps as long as a couple months. Is that real ? I felt it was a brush off.
ps. We too own an RV, but I was not aware of any campgrounds near the shore. We usually go to Bass River State
Park, mostly in spring and/or fall.NJ State Parks have NO hook ups.
Perhaps you can contact me privately at [email protected]


----------



## floss18

Hi,
I,too, thought the owner, is aloof and not interested in the customer. My hairdresser and I attended the wool tasting at Robin's Nest in Mt. Holly. She said she'd never go again because of the disinterest of the owner. I understand that the owner's husband died a few years ago and since then she's been like that. I miss the yarn shop in Medford. The owner retired and was always so friendly and offered suggestions as to what to use to make items.
There is a yarn shop on Main Street in Marlton that has been there many years but they have limited hours and items.
As for camping, we joined Outdoor World in 1982 and have followed their campgrounds up the east coast. There are a lot of campgrounds up Route 9 and 47. We love the Cape May area and I get to go to Fiber Arts Yarn Shop when I'm down there. They are on the web. 
Do you belong to any knitting groups? I had worked with the Linus Group making blankets for children and youth. However, most of their work is making fleece blankets.
We have lived in Shamong since 1965 and I used to teach at the elementary school. I love Shamong but grew up in Medford and have seen the area change so much.
Don't you love this site! I look forward to their email every day.
Floss


----------



## floss18

Hi,
I,too, thought the owner, is aloof and not interested in the customer. My hairdresser and I attended the wool tasting at Robin's Nest in Mt. Holly. She said she'd never go again because of the disinterest of the owner. I understand that the owner's husband died a few years ago and since then she's been like that. I miss the yarn shop in Medford. The owner retired and was always so friendly and offered suggestions as to what to use to make items.
There is a yarn shop on Main Street in Marlton that has been there many years but they have limited hours and items.
As for camping, we joined Outdoor World in 1982 and have followed their campgrounds up the east coast. There are a lot of campgrounds up Route 9 and 47. We love the Cape May area and I get to go to Fiber Arts Yarn Shop when I'm down there. They are on the web. 
Do you belong to any knitting groups? I had worked with the Linus Group making blankets for children and youth. However, most of their work is making fleece blankets.
We have lived in Shamong since 1965 and I used to teach at the elementary school. I love Shamong but grew up in Medford and have seen the area change so much.
Don't you love this site! I look forward to their email every day.
Floss


----------



## stockstr

Ocean County


----------



## Ginka

Good morning all you "Jersey " girls ,I'm in Cape Coral,Fl. now,been here 5 years but I still miss Jersey .....moved from Manasquan ,love the weather ,don't miss the snow ! I knit every day ,mostly AGD clothes ,would knit all day if I could but I also paint for my Etsy shop,so I save my knitting for at nite when I watch TV,it keeps me awake !


----------



## ICE

floss18 said:


> Hi,
> I,too, thought the owner, is aloof and not interested in the customer. My hairdresser and I attended the wool tasting at Robin's Nest in Mt. Holly. She said she'd never go again because of the disinterest of the owner. I understand that the owner's husband died a few years ago and since then she's been like that. I miss the yarn shop in Medford. The owner retired and was always so friendly and offered suggestions as to what to use to make items.
> There is a yarn shop on Main Street in Marlton that has been there many years but they have limited hours and items.
> As for camping, we joined Outdoor World in 1982 and have followed their campgrounds up the east coast. There are a lot of campgrounds up Route 9 and 47. We love the Cape May area and I get to go to Fiber Arts Yarn Shop when I'm down there. They are on the web.
> Do you belong to any knitting groups? I had worked with the Linus Group making blankets for children and youth. However, most of their work is making fleece blankets.
> We have lived in Shamong since 1965 and I used to teach at the elementary school. I love Shamong but grew up in Medford and have seen the area change so much.
> Don't you love this site! I look forward to their email every day.
> Floss


Yep been to the one in Marlton. As you said, limited stock and no medium, dk or lace yarn. When I asked for other than worsted or bulky yarn I was told to get "with it", lace knitting was for "old" ladies! At the time there was a group gathering, and no needles lower than 13! I like variety in my knitting.
Have not gotten in a group. When I went the first time to Woolbearers, it was with the thought of joining their group, but since there were no "friendly" vibes at all, I passed.
We moved to Vtown from Moorestown, after most of our kids were grown and on their own. Scaled down to a 4 bedroom. Would love to have a 2 bedroom rancher with pool!
Next time we go to Cape May I will visit the Fiber Arts Yarn Shop. Have not done any charity knitting, with 8 grandkids I need more time in a day.
Would like to meet you some time. did you post some of your work yet? At one time while living in Moorestown we had a young woman who helped me out with the kids when I was recovering from surgery. Her name was Flossie, and we loved her.
Ingrid in Vtown


----------



## BellaC.

Hi I live in South Jersey it is a place called Denniswville N j. I live about 23 miles from the yarn shop called Fiber Arts. that and Michael's is on Rio Grande and route 9 IN Middle township N J. I am not too trilled with the yarn at Micheals . yarn at Fiber Arts is much much nicer..good luck and happy knitting..


----------



## soneka

bearland53 said:


> Crochet - Galloway, NJ


This feels like old home week. We lived in Linwood for 27 years and then moved to the Midwest. THere are so many things in Southern Jersey that I miss.


----------



## Linda R

Hi, I'm from Upper Deerfield in South Jersey.
I really have not knitted more than dish cloths and slippers.
I buy my yarn for dish cloths at Wal-Mart and Michaels at Cumberland Mall.


----------



## lorraine magee

Hi it,s to bad that we are so far away.We could start our own knitting group.It,s always nice to see what other knitters are making. happy knitting


----------



## BellaC.

Hi I am BellaC I so loved hearing from all you South Jersey girls it was really old home week. I live in Florida now but I was Born and raised in Phila. and jersey was our vacation spot all so many years ...and we still vac. here all summer. I do wish there were more Gals close by.for a knit together. Happy knitting all.........


----------



## bonbarnie

hi: live in manahawkin now but from marlton. there is a yarn store on main street. upper level in back of building.


----------



## ICE

The store i new in Marlton (i am in Vincentown)was ground level in an old house with a porch. Is this the same one? 
Ingrid in NJ (Vtown)


----------



## 2CatsinNJ

Hi from Voorhees/Manahawkin & grew up in Philadelphia ! I just when past the yarn shop on Main St. in Marlton this morning & there's a "closed" sign in the front door. I don't know if they now only have limited hours or are truly closed. I did call them last year looking for a specific book (which was on loan), so at least they were still open then.Yes, this one is with a front porch. Gosh....look how many of us there are & yet we just can't seem to get together.


----------



## ICE

2CatsinNJ said:


> Hi from Voorhees/Manahawkin & grew up in Philadelphia ! I just when past the yarn shop on Main St. in Marlton this morning & there's a "closed" sign in the front door. I don't know if they now only have limited hours or are truly closed. I did call them last year looking for a specific book (which was on loan), so at least they were still open then.Yes, this one is with a front porch. Gosh....look how many of us there are & yet we just can't seem to get together.


We could start our own KC, can pick a location (coffeehouse? diner?) or rotate homes? I know some people shy away of going to "strangers" homes, but how bad could it be in another knitter's home? Can't navigate because of boxes and piles of yarn and needles stacked to the ceiling?
My only problem is I am not very mobile. Have even difficulties in driving and doing steps just now, bum leg!
Marlton Yarn Shop was the one when I visited it, and asked for needles thinner than #4 and lightweight yarn, I got told to "get with it!" only OLD ladies knitted lace and sweaters etc with thin yarn. The smallest needle they had in stock was a 13. LOL!
Ingrid in Vtown


----------



## marafish

ICE said:


> 2CatsinNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi from Voorhees/Manahawkin & grew up in Philadelphia ! I just when past the yarn shop on Main St. in Marlton this morning & there's a "closed" sign in the front door. I don't know if they now only have limited hours or are truly closed. I did call them last year looking for a specific book (which was on loan), so at least they were still open then.Yes, this one is with a front porch. Gosh....look how many of us there are & yet we just can't seem to get together.
> 
> 
> 
> We could start our own KC, can pick a location (coffeehouse? diner?) or rotate homes? I know some people shy away of going to "strangers" homes, but how bad could it be in another knitter's home? Can't navigate because of boxes and piles of yarn and needles stacked to the ceiling?
> My only problem is I am not very mobile. Have even difficulties in driving and doing steps just now, bum leg!
> Marlton Yarn Shop was the one when I visited it, and asked for needles thinner than #4 and lightweight yarn, I got told to "get with it!" only OLD ladies knitted lace and sweaters etc with thin yarn. The smallest needle they had in stock was a 13. LOL!
> Ingrid in Vtown
Click to expand...

Another suggestion for a meeting place - some of the Panera restaurants have community meeting rooms which can be reserved for free. The Paneras around Moorestown are wheelchair accessible.


----------



## lorraine magee

Hi that sounds like a good idea.I also have a hard time walking and stairs.[severe lyphedema both legs] As my friend and i were talking we still have our hands


----------



## ICE

marafish said:


> ICE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2CatsinNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi from Voorhees/Manahawkin & grew up in Philadelphia ! I just when past the yarn shop on Main St. in Marlton this morning & there's a "closed" sign in the front door. I don't know if they now only have limited hours or are truly closed. I did call them last year looking for a specific book (which was on loan), so at least they were still open then.Yes, this one is with a front porch. Gosh....look how many of us there are & yet we just can't seem to get together.
> 
> 
> 
> We could start our own KC, can pick a location (coffeehouse? diner?) or rotate homes? I know some people shy away of going to "strangers" homes, but how bad could it be in another knitter's home? Can't navigate because of boxes and piles of yarn and needles stacked to the ceiling?
> My only problem is I am not very mobile. Have even difficulties in driving and doing steps just now, bum leg!
> Marlton Yarn Shop was the one when I visited it, and asked for needles thinner than #4 and lightweight yarn, I got told to "get with it!" only OLD ladies knitted lace and sweaters etc with thin yarn. The smallest needle they had in stock was a 13. LOL!
> Ingrid in Vtown
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another suggestion for a meeting place - some of the Panera restaurants have community meeting rooms which can be reserved for free. The Paneras around Moorestown are wheelchair accessible.
Click to expand...

Sounds good! Perhaps you could organize something at Panera's. Would that be approx. central to everyone? It is not far from us!
Ingrid in NJ


----------



## 2CatsinNJ

Just let us know what happens with the arrangements. Does 
1-3PM on Thursdays work for everyone?


----------



## ICE

2CatsinNJ said:


> Just let us know what happens with the arrangements. Does
> 1-3PM on Thursdays work for everyone?


If in August it will be iffy. Grandson is in Band Camp. Waiting for daily schedule. His mom and dad work so they are not able to drive him to and fro. Since John and I are retired we keep ourselves available!
Looking forward to meeting all of you
Ingrid in Vtown


----------



## bonbarnie

hi: am willing to travel just to be with others. PM the date and place and i will be there. lol


----------



## ICE

bonbarnie said:


> hi: am willing to travel just to be with others. PM the date and place and i will be there. lol


Can't wait! Just heard from Xander that Band Camp starts August 18 and (probably?) will run from noon to 9pm. That means we can drop him off first. His mom or dad can pick him up. If not have another daughter available whom is willing to drive.
Ingrid in Vtown.
ps:
Shall we all hold a PiP in our hands so we know each other? LOL!


----------



## marafish

2CatsinNJ said:


> Just let us know what happens with the arrangements. Does
> 1-3PM on Thursdays work for everyone?


Does this time work for most? 
Do we want to start with one meeting and see how it feels?

There is a Panera near the Route 38 exit of 295, is that OK?


----------



## bonbarnie

hi: it works for me. is this the one in the wegmans shopping center or the one by boscovs in moorestown?


----------



## ICE

marafish said:


> 2CatsinNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just let us know what happens with the arrangements. Does
> 1-3PM on Thursdays work for everyone?
> 
> 
> 
> Does this time work for most?
> Do we want to start with one meeting and see how it feels?
> 
> There is a Panera near the Route 38 exit of 295, is that OK?
Click to expand...

Is this the Panera across from the Moorestown Mall? We live in Vtown and usually go that direction the back roads.
Ingrid in Vtown
PS did not know there was one near Wegmans? Coming from Vtown, that would be on the opposite side of the road(rightside turn)? forgot what name that shopping center has. Near Martin's Liquor store?


----------



## lorraine magee

I would love to meet you all but that is to far for me.Hope it works for all of you i will be there in spirite. happy knitting


----------



## ICE

lorraine magee said:


> I would love to meet you all but that is to far for me.Hope it works for all of you i will be there in spirite. happy knitting


Where is Mass, NJ?
Ingrid in Vtown


----------



## marafish

ICE said:


> marafish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2CatsinNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just let us know what happens with the arrangements. Does
> 1-3PM on Thursdays work for everyone?
> 
> 
> 
> Does this time work for most?
> Do we want to start with one meeting and see how it feels?
> 
> There is a Panera near the Route 38 exit of 295, is that OK?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this the Panera across from the Moorestown Mall? We live in Vtown and usually go that direction the back roads.
> Ingrid in Vtown
> PS did not know there was one near Wegmans? Coming from Vtown, that would be on the opposite side of the road(rightside turn)? forgot what name that shopping center has. Near Martin's Liquor store?
Click to expand...

Not sure if the Panera across from the Moorestown Mall is accessible. I was thinking of the one at 48 Centerton Rd, Mt Laurel. It is 2 right turns and 2 minutes from the 38 WEST exit of 295. Yes it is near Martin's Liquor.


----------



## lorraine magee

Hello ingrid i live in landisville ,it's next to vineland.Iwas born in mass.Moved to philly in 1976.Retired in 1995,and moved to nj happy knitting


----------



## ICE

Is that off the AC Expressway or ?
Ingrid in Vtown


----------



## lorraine magee

Hi it is off 40 . when i go to trenton i use 54 to206. i livenear the route 54. it's between hammondton and vineland'


----------



## ICE

lorraine magee said:


> Hi it is off 40 . when i go to trenton i use 54 to206. i livenear the route 54. it's between hammondton and vineland'


Know 206 very well! Used to drive back and forth when our youngest daughter was in Gymnastics. They had many clinic's in Hammonton!
Ingrid in Vtown
When we get together (soon I hope) perhaps someone can drive you here?


----------



## bonbarnie

hi: will be there this week, thursday august 18th. will anyone join me?


----------



## ICE

bonbarnie said:


> hi: will be there this week, thursday august 18th. will anyone join me?


I have noted it in my agenda? What time? Which Panera?
Ingrid in Vtown.
ps. Do we bring a PiP so we can recognize each other? I always carry a big red bag! It is an extension of my arm. Has everything in it, but the kitchen sink!


----------



## 2CatsinNJ

Just to be sure......Our first meet will be
at..... Panera's...48 Centerton Rd., Mt. Laurel NJ at 1PM-3PM Thursday, August 18th. (856.234.1009)


----------



## 2CatsinNJ

Also, I suggest that everyone check & double-check your own directops to the location. Some of the on-line maps are incorrect. From what I could tell, the written directions to this particular Panera's from their website are correct, but it seems to me that the little red "locator" marker on the less-detailed map is wrong. Just being sure in advance will save someone from missing out on all the fun !

Also, did anyone check about them having a separate meeting room or are we going to assemble in the eating area??


----------



## ICE

2CatsinNJ said:


> Also, I suggest that everyone check & double-check your own directops to the location. Some of the on-line maps are incorrect. From what I could tell, the written directions to this particular Panera's from their website are correct, but it seems to me that the little red "locator" marker on the less-detailed map is wrong. Just being sure in advance will save someone from missing out on all the fun !
> 
> Also, did anyone check about them having a separate meeting room or are we going to assemble in the eating area??


Think it might depend on how many of us will be there? Would we have enough people to warrant a separate room? And we should make it clear too:are we there for lunch? Coffee (tea or lemonade) and a snack? Best way to go perhaps is get an idea of how many of us will be there, then call the restaurant.
I have not been in this Panera, so I have no idea how they are set up. Do they have 4 person banquettes? Big 10 person round tables? Or is it possible to just slides tables together to accommodate our needs?

PS: Would anyone mind if John is there too? Cannot drive right now and need him to do the driving. He does not knit, but I am sure he could pretend? LOL
Ingrid in Vtown


----------



## 2CatsinNJ

Whoever suggest Panera's should do the initial groundwork, I feel. Let us know soon so I can post this on KP early enough in the week that we might bring in more people.
As far as John goes,in my opinion, any patient companion is most welcome.
As for my own preference, I want to knit & chat, not eat, so this isn't a lunch outing for me. I would gladly purchase a beverage, however.


----------



## ICE

2CatsinNJ said:


> Whoever suggest Panera's should do the initial groundwork, I feel. Let us know soon so I can post this on KP early enough in the week that we might bring in more people.
> As far as John goes,in my opinion, any patient companion is most welcome.
> As for my own preference, I want to knit & chat, not eat, so this isn't a lunch outing for me. I would gladly purchase a beverage, however.


Knitting and chatting is fine by me too. Perhaps John and I come early and have lunch first.
Ingrid in Vtown


----------



## marafish

Unfortunately, Panera seems to have suddenly changed the policy about the reserving the back room. I was not able to get the room for a meeting on Thursday 8/18. 
Does anyone have other suggestions about free meeting rooms? Some libraries have room which they make available for community groups at no cost.


----------



## ICE

marafish said:


> Unfortunately, Panera seems to have suddenly changed the policy about the reserving the back room. I was not able to get the room for a meeting on Thursday 8/18.
> Does anyone have other suggestions about free meeting rooms? Some libraries have room which they make available for community groups at no cost.


I do not understand the problem. Why does it have to be a separate room? Are there that many of us? Did not look from what I got from this posting.Why would there be an objection to a small group of woman knitting in the restaurant, unless are we suggesting to sit there and not order anything? After all it is a restaurant.
Michael's Crafts - AC Moore - Church meeting place - VA Post - Burlington County Library on Woodlane Rd 
Ingrid in Vtown
ps: would offer our home, but until our daughter and grand daughter are moved to their own house (AUG 27th), it is not possible.


----------



## lorraine magee

i would offer my home but i think i am to far away.i also have 2 dogs. i know that some people don't like dogs.my home is not big ,but i could have 6 people


----------



## ICE

lorraine magee said:


> i would offer my home but i think i am to far away.i also have 2 dogs. i know that some people don't like dogs.my home is not big ,but i could have 6 people


Do not see a problem with Panera's, unless we just sit there and knit, without ordering anything! 
It IS a restaurant AND the suggested time (1pm to 3pm) is lunchtime. Perhaps moving up the time to 2 or 3pm? I do not believe ANY place of business will be willing to have us knitting and chatting for FREE.
Ingrid in Vtown
ps it's not that we do not like dogs, it is because they make us sneeze and itch!


----------



## lorraine magee

Hello ingrid, i can understand. the only day i could do it is on tuesday. my daughter is off,i can't leave the kids home alone. maybe we can do something, it would be nice to talk to another knitter or knitters. happy knitting


----------



## ICE

lorraine magee said:


> Hello ingrid, i can understand. the only day i could do it is on tuesday. my daughter is off,i can't leave the kids home alone. maybe we can do something, it would be nice to talk to another knitter or knitters. happy knitting


Perhaps one of us South Jersey knitters could send a private message to ALL SJ knitters? Have to figure out how to do it yet!
Who said retirement means "doing nothing"? I find we are doing almost as much driving around and watching grandkids as when we were raising our children.
Ingrid in Vtown
PS I still think Panera is our best bet, if we can move up the time an hour or so?
Let me know what you think. That goes for ALL of you following this post.


----------



## lorraine magee

Hi ingrid how did the meeting go? hope you all had a good time. please let me know if you are having another.thank you happy knitting


----------



## ICE

lorraine magee said:


> Hi ingrid how did the meeting go? hope you all had a good time. please let me know if you are having another.thank you happy knitting


Think we all had a good time! Learned some new "tricks". Did a lot of talking, not so much knitting. I for one got to get used to knitting and twitting at the same time! Never had knit-company!
I believe Penny is working on a next week get to together.
Hope you can join us this time
Ingrid in Vtown


----------



## lorraine magee

Hi ingrid i hope you and your family is safe. we had lots of wind and rain kathy and i sat up all night.she watched the news and i knitted 5 paires of booties,can't let time go to waste. happy knitting


----------



## ICE

lorraine magee said:


> Hi ingrid i hope you and your family is safe. we had lots of wind and rain kathy and i sat up all night.she watched the news and i knitted 5 paires of booties,can't let time go to waste. happy knitting


We celebrated John's birthday on saturday. So the whole family was here. All of us were ok. No major damage. One big tree limb came down, right between the 2 trailers set up to load for Jen's move! Butterfly bush got a bit uprooted and the solar cover blew off the pool. Power went off around 8:30pm and was back on by 1:30am. Our daughter's power was back on by sunday 5pm. 
We will get together on thursday for the Knit & Twit at the Starbucks in Marlton on Rte 73 at 1pm.
Hope to see you then.
Ingrid in Vtown


----------



## lorraine magee

glad everyone is ok.srry i can't be there.happy knitting is anyone there closer to vineland?


----------



## 2CatsinNJ

lorraine magee.... why not put a message out on KP to find knitters closer to you? The Thursday group is from Burlington Co. with a few from the Camden Co. border area. Altho everyone is welcome, I understand the need to be closer to home.


----------



## tola1410

I recently visited the store in Haddonfield and to be honest it was not a plesant experience. Prices were high but I expected that - I was looking for high end yarn. The store owner seemed flat out irritated when I was asking her questions. She was not pleasant at all...I think I will stick to buying yarn on WEBS...lol


marafish said:


> rebrenner31 said:
> 
> 
> 
> YES! Here I am in Cherry Hill!!!! I'd love to know where you shop for yarn. I just got back from MA and fell in love with the yarn shop in Hingham! Do we have any great shops here?
> 
> 
> 
> South Jersey - used to be called West Jersey back in colonial days. I live in Moorestown. The Yarn Barn is on Main St and has parking. I do not recommend it, as the prices seem high and the owner is not welcoming. I have heard negative comments about the yarn shop in Haddonfield (on Haddon Ave). There is an interesting shop in Collingswood which has both beading and yarn stuff. There is an A.C. Moore near the Moorestown Mall and a JoAnn's in a shopping center with Target, Wegman's etc near 295 and Roue 38.
Click to expand...


----------



## ICE

tola1410 said:


> I recently visited the store in Haddonfield and to be honest it was not a plesant experience. Prices were high but I expected that - I was looking for high end yarn. The store owner seemed flat out irritated when I was asking her questions. She was not pleasant at all...I think I will stick to buying yarn on WEBS...lol
> 
> 
> marafish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rebrenner31 said:
> 
> 
> 
> YES! Here I am in Cherry Hill!!!! I'd love to know where you shop for yarn. I just got back from MA and fell in love with the yarn shop in Hingham! Do we have any great shops here?
> 
> 
> 
> South Jersey - used to be called West Jersey back in colonial days. I live in Moorestown. The Yarn Barn is on Main St and has parking. I do not recommend it, as the prices seem high and the owner is not welcoming. I have heard negative comments about the yarn shop in Haddonfield (on Haddon Ave). There is an interesting shop in Collingswood which has both beading and yarn stuff. There is an A.C. Moore near the Moorestown Mall and a JoAnn's in a shopping center with Target, Wegman's etc near 295 and Roue 38.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I too, did not have pleasant experiences in our local yarn stores.When living in Moorestown I sometimes used to go to the Yarn Barn. At that time (10-15 yrs ago!) it used to be 2 elderly ladies. Helpful and friendly. I recall the store being overcrowded and yarns hard to find. High end? Not particularly. Also on Mainstreet in Moorestown used to be a Yarn & Craft store,(Nimble Needle?) next to the Community House. Long gone too! She did have HIGH end and gorgeous yarns ! Bought from her a few times. Raising all the kids we have did not leave me with much time to knit. There is one in Marlton, dont know if it is still open? Recently I went into Woolbearers in Mt. Holly. WOW! What an experience! Never knew anybody running a store being so "snobby". I found the owner, unfriendly and extremely negative!
They have 4 BIG NO'S:
1. A simple question was answered by: Well dear, you can find out once you take our lessons! I do no WANT to take lessons, I have a simple question about a cast on....she walked away clearly irritated
2. Since I frequently use a scooter to get around, my husband took skeins down for me and was asked NOT to do so. Please do NOT handle the merchandise!
3. I was asked to please refrain from riding around in the aisles, because it would impede foot traffic. FYI: besides 3 ladies sitting in a nook and chatting it was only the owner, my husband and myself in the store.
4. Yes, they have some lovely yarns, but mostly 1 skein. I saw a beautiful Lorna's Lace's Sport in shades of blues and asked if she would order. Yes, of course, pay up front and it will take a min of 6 weeks to get to the store. Shipping and Handling was extreme I thought, around $15.
I went home, and rather than supporting the locals , I went on line and ordered the same yarn from Jimmy Beans Wool in Reno, NV. Shipping $4.95. NO handling and 2 days later it was on my doorstep. Whew, thanks for letting me vent! I am all for supporting the locals, but, should the locals not support the buying public?
Hope to see you this coming Thursday...
Ingrid in Vtown
PS. Can somebody PLEASE tell me how to use the tags and smilies?


----------



## lorraine magee

hi ladies , i thought it was me.i have a friend that had a yarn store in philly.she had all the highend yarn as well as regular brands. when i went to cherry hill,i was ready to walk out and telling her thats not the way to run a yarn store, she should work on a garbage truck then she would have a reason for her nose being up in the air.i just went to rhode island and got some really nice yarn,i have bought yarn from her .i was sorry to hear that she is selling her store.i also have to use a scooter,and it seems that we should just stay home.our money is as green as everyone else's.happy knitting


----------



## Grammy08

I am in Riverton. Have to disagree about the Moorestown shop (behind the old Acme) - I find them warm and welcoming, and very helpful. Maybe you got her on a bad day .. We all have them!


----------



## ICE

Grammy08 said:


> I am in Riverton. Have to disagree about the Moorestown shop (behind the old Acme) - I find them warm and welcoming, and very helpful. Maybe you got her on a bad day .. We all have them!


Please read the whole comment. Was not referring to that yarn store. It was in reference to another store.
ICE


----------



## Rosewood513

I live in Lacey but I volunteer in Moorestown and love the Barn on Main street. The lady there is so sweet, she has been helpful with finding me some patterns from Pure and simple.

Wow I just read that most of you guys do not like her I am shocked, she is always nice to me, I find the store very quaint and a bit cluttered but I love to look around to see all the old patterns she is not very organized but she will look your pattern if it kills her. lol


----------



## user42447

rebrenner31 said:


> YES! Here I am in Cherry Hill!!!! I'd love to know where you shop for yarn. I just got back from MA and fell in love with the yarn shop in Hingham! Do we have any great shops here?


Hi, I am also from Cherry Hill and new here. 
Does anyone know if there are any group get togethers in this area?


----------



## ICE

cdeptula said:


> rebrenner31 said:
> 
> 
> 
> YES! Here I am in Cherry Hill!!!! I'd love to know where you shop for yarn. I just got back from MA and fell in love with the yarn shop in Hingham! Do we have any great shops here?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I am also from Cherry Hill and new here.
> Does anyone know if there are any group get togethers in this area?
Click to expand...

Yes! Today 1pm at the Starbucks on Rte 73, Marlton. come and join us!
ICE in Vtown


----------



## Beachey911

I love the picture of your kitty. I have three boys also. I live in Atco and am trying to find a crochet club. Does anyone have any ideas? Are you meeting at Starbucks in Marlton? Thanks


----------



## user42447

Thanks  I am pretty new here and was looking for groups too. User "2catsinnj" told me they meet every Thursday 1-3PM at Starbuck's, in Marlton on Rt. 73. But check under Offline Evebst forum to make sure there are no cancellations.

Cindy


----------



## Rosewood513

If anyone is in Brick there is a meeting I believe the second Thurdsay, I believe it is Panera Bread, if you are interested I can find out, it is in the area of RT 549 somewhere near the A&P.

there is also a knitting groupd in Lacey at Rt 9, at the Lacey library, every Sat at 10 AM.
The time is all wrong for many, Sats. Are very dear, maybe they should change it and get more people.


----------



## Nana Banana

Carol, I am there too. Hello neighbor!


CarolJLF said:


> I'm across the river from Trenton, in Bucks County, PA


----------



## Rosewood513

bonbarnie said:


> hi: live in manahawkin now but from marlton. there is a yarn store on main street. upper level in back of building.


I live in Lanoka harbor.
Did you know thre is a group at the Lacey Library on Saturdays? But I would love to join a group somewhere near us.


----------



## Rosewood513

lorraine magee said:


> Hi are there any knitters in south jersey


I live in Lanoka Harbor


----------

